# Hopper OTA adapter with ViP211z?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

has anyone here tried the Hopper OTA adapter with the ViP211z? According to the manual it should work, but I'm looking for independent confirmation from someone who is actually using it.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't have a 211z but folks on the other site have reported it as wroking successfully. If Dish says its supported then it will work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Understood, but I'm hoping someone here at this site will report that it has worked for them.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Suit your self. :grin:


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes it works, I've used it myself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then it will come general question: do we have a full list of models what are support the OTA dongle ?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Hopper, HWS and 211z


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm just now starting to look at DISH after 18 years with DTV. If one puts the OTA adapter on the main unit (Hopper?)

Do all the local stations available show up in the guide?
Can they be recorded?
Are they available on the client devices?
Can client 1 be watching 21-2 and client 2 be watching 5-2 (presuming these two OTA stations are NOT in the DISH feed and OTA only)?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rakstr said:


> I'm just now starting to look at DISH after 18 years with DTV. If one puts the OTA adapter on the main unit (Hopper?)
> 
> Do all the local stations available show up in the guide?
> Can they be recorded?
> ...


wouldn't be posting in other thread appropriate for your questions about ota dongle and *hopper instead of 211z+ota topic *?


----------

